# Rig trip/Spur-Tuna/Sword



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking for a ride to the rigs or Spur, Monday/overnight/Tuesday, weather looks decent. Two of us, both experienced and passionate anglers. We can help prep the boat, run the boat,rig sword bait, chunk/live bait/jig/kite (hopefully YFT). 
We have all the gear and lures. Long shot but you never know if you don't ask !!!
Best regards to our fellow PFF members.

850-341 7166


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Glad to hear you're back in town. I'll be running out to the rigs or swording again soon. Pm me your number so I have it.

Mike


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*PM sent*

Hello Mike, pm sent...


----------



## CaptAlex (Apr 26, 2013)

Did you guy find a trip yet.......we are going Tuesday and it looks like i may need extras with this crew.......


----------

